# Hydrophone Microphone - where to buy?



## Niah2 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello,

@gregh posted a composition made of field recordings using hydro mics. I have been wanting to get a hydrophone mic for quite a while but I am unsure where to start. The first link I got was this one: http://www.aquarianaudio.com/h2a-xlr-hydrophone.html
A European seller would be great for me.

Thank you


----------



## gregh (Feb 23, 2019)

Niah2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> @gregh posted a composition made of field recordings using hydro mics. I have been wanting to get a hydrophone mic for quite a while but I am unsure where to start. The first link I got was this one: http://www.aquarianaudio.com/h2a-xlr-hydrophone.html
> A European seller would be great for me.
> ...


 I use the aquarian but you could also look to jezrileyfrench https://jezrileyfrench.co.uk/hydrophones.php I use his contact mics

I haven't had to chat with the Aquarian people for ages but they were good to deal with Jez is good as well. I'm in Australia so both are a long way away. 

I don't know if there is any quality difference between the two - both are used by a lot of people. I like how rugged my Aquarian mics are. 

After them - the next price point is probably this https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1291642-REG/ambient_recording_asf_2_hydrophone_compact.html A company about which I have seen good things written.

Here's someone who does great work with hydrophones - hers cost a fortune  
http://www.janawinderen.com/releases/tone_65_jana_winderen_spring_b.html


----------



## gregh (Feb 23, 2019)

here you go "putting mics in an ants nest"


if you go about 2/3 of the way down this page http://thewitnesstree.com.au/ you can read about this and hear the sounds I recorded


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you so much Greg !


----------

